# Netbook / Laptop 12inch Under 18.5k



## blackbird (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello i want to buy laptop / netbook 12" what ever under 18.5k

    Need - Is surfing chatting(video chat) msoffice etc stuff, Little Video mostly dvd and avi (720p)

    Must Have - Atleast 10", Webcam, VGA out, minimum 160gb hdd, (3G CONNECTION IF EXIST OPTIONAL), Weight under 2kg.

    Please provide option in AMD too


    Some research i have done (but need strong opinion)

    Netbook
    Asus Eee PC 1215T 12" Netbook 2GB DDR 320GB HDD - 1080P Video
    Asus Eee PC 1201T
    Asus Eee PC 1201N
    DellTM InspironTM M101z (250gb HDD WALA) (E-value code: T541113IN8)

    Laptop
    MSI x320 or MSI x340


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 6, 2010)

If you can wait for a month or two, AMD Fusion Zacate powered laptops will be released. They'll have much better graphics performance than the current Intel Atom power netbooks and are also likely to be cheap.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello i can't wait i need it in 2-3 days...
I know abt fusion but there is no time for wait.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump Anybody


----------



## blackbird (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay Purchased Asus 1201T at 18k How abt that?


----------



## hackerzlab (Dec 11, 2010)

how about a review?

congrats


----------



## techani (Dec 11, 2010)

Why didnt u consider HP? I have bought HP Mini for 16.5k just 2 weeks back and have all the features u wanted. Anyway congrats on new purchase.


----------



## modder (Dec 11, 2010)

@techani

HP Mini doesn't even come close to Asus 1201T.

blackbird congrats. I've got a 1215T & its awesome..


----------



## techani (Dec 11, 2010)

Actually I was very tight with my budget and the diff shows. HP Mini for Rs.16000 and Asus 1201T for Rs.18000. 
Anyway can u plz highlight what have I missed in Mini?
That would be very kind of you.
Thank you...


----------



## modder (Dec 11, 2010)

12" HD Glare (1366x768 resolution, HP- 1024x768)

ATI HD 3200 GPU
(Can render 1080p video with EVR/madVR+CoreAVC, HP- Intel GMA 3150 can't)

2G DDR2 running at 800MHz, hence more bandwidth (HP- 1GB runs at 667MHz, lower bandw)

320GB HDD (HP- 160GB)

Higher FSB speed due to AMD MV40 800Mhz (HP- 667MHz FSB)

MV-40 vs N455, better benchmark results in case of MV-40 (HP- N455, less TDP, hence lower processing power. HP advantage:- N455- 45nm architecture, hence less heating, MV-40- 65nm architecture heats up a little more)

BT 2.1/(3.0 optional) [HP- doesn't provide BT]

6 Cell Battery (HP- 3 cell)


----------



## techani (Dec 11, 2010)

Got it thanks.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 12, 2010)

Seriously AMD do not have a competitor for Atom till date (i know abt fusion but when exactly ?)
The Netbook i purchased is seriously better than HP MINI or any other netbook in that range and believe me it comes near abt the performance of notebook (just near about)
But a netbook must have good battery which AMD doesn't supply. They are power hungry.

I still love the machine best piece. But just the Battery nags me.. BUT NOTHING IS PERFECT UNTILL U FEEL IT... lol
Overall great netbook in the range by price and performance


oh the battery gives me 4 1/2 hr (on load)


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

^^
4 1/2 hrs is still very good imo.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 12, 2011)

blackbird said:


> Okay Purchased Asus 1201T at 18k How abt that?



18K including VAT? from where?


----------



## acewin (Jan 16, 2011)

4 and half hours for netbooks is not much good minimum of 5-6 hours is what you should get


----------

